# What does this remind you of?



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey. I suck at naming my pieces. I could call this "Cello Etude in G major" but that'd be so boring! So let's play a game. Take a listen to my piece, then write down what ever words come to mind (if any). Even if you think it sucks, that's okay!


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

I could not open the file. Is it really a MP3?


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry about that, I uploaded it to soundcloud, you should be able to listen to it there:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user658488974%2Fchromatic-cello-tk4

BTW, it is a synthesized cello.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

My suggestion for the title: "Hustle and bustle at the sawmill." Funny piece


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks  See, that's what makes composing pure music so neat, everyone listens to it with different ears!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I would call it "Rush Hour", it makes me think of when I used to work in an office and the general relentlessness of routine and so on. 

Also; I know you aren't asking for compositional advice, but I think the long note at the end is out of place.


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I was debating leaving it alone or making it long, oh well it's easily changed.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Cocaine come-down.


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Just wondering, have you done cocaine?


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I might have done once or twice.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Name it Cello Etude in G major and let people come to their own conclusions on what the piece is about!


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 21, 2012)

It makes me think of people sneaking around in the dark stealing stuff. Like, breaking into cars and stealing radios, or cloak and dagger spying, or pretending to be a ghost to scare people away from some criminal operation they might accidentally discover. Sinister stuff, but very active, moving around or agitated.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The associations are interesting.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Relentless enroachment. You could work toward this feeling by increasing the number of the "double-beat" notes toward the end of the piece and adding a subtle yet unending crescendo throughout.

I loved it every time one of the longer-held notes was included. It was always unexpected and added relief for the ears


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Inquisitively Clinging
Desolate Cadavers
Relaxed Tune
Deadly Time
Self-Destructive Pictures On The Radio
Implied Farewell
Romantically Flying
Secluded Afflictions
Timorous Dingos
Amorphous Solution
Secluded Earaches
Dripping Messages

Random Song Title Generator.


----------

